# FA: United 2012 Dates



## TJCoyote (Sep 10, 2011)

FA United tweeted on Sept. 7th:

_What if we said we had a NEW hotel? More than twice the event space? New dates of Aug 17-19, 2012? And we're up by New York City? =)

_Any thoughts on this move? Personally I liked having it earlier in the year when there's not much going on. And South Jersey is a nice area and convenient for all the Maryland and Delaware furs.


----------



## Selphius (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, damn. I was hoping to go next year if it was still in Jersey.


----------



## TJCoyote (Sep 10, 2011)

Selphius said:


> Well, damn. I was hoping to go next year if it was still in Jersey.



They mentioned in a followup tweet that it would still be in New Jersey, but they didn't specify where. There's no use speculating as there are quite a few possibilities in North Jersey.

Of course, there's always the possibility that their tweet was merely "testing the waters" to see the response to a possible move.


----------



## Kobura (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm going to go ahead and drop some information. Maybe I'll get chastised but at this point I really hope I don't, announcements are long lacking (though it's nobody's fault, really)

The change of date and hotel is a sure thing. Please do NOT act solely on my information, but I have very good reason to suspect FAU2012 is going to be held at The Hanover Marriott Hotel, 1401 Route 10 East, Whippany, NJ 07981 officially over the duration of Thursday, August 16, 2012 through Monday, August 20, 2012.

Stay tuned for more information. I suspect a bullhorn will come on shortly to formally declare most or all of this. Act on whatever IT says, NOT me.

But definitely don't be planning that sicktime for May 2012.


----------

